# 2018 Glovebox cooler



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

*2018 Glovebox cooler knob*

My wife and I just came back from the Tiguan launch party at our local dealer for food and drinks. They had VW Representatives there and we go the talking. One of the things we noticed was on their manufacturer Tiguan car, it had a dial in the glove box to allow for the airflow. I showed him ours and I do not have any not do the other Tiguan on sale on the lot. He said he will get back to me as he will ask if that is something we should have . Does yours have any in your glove box? Maybe if you have an earlier build one. His was on April 2017.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

I am guessing you guys do not have the knob either in the glovebox. Wish I'd taken a picture


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

Odd. Mine's a M.Y. 2017 and I have that vent/knob in there. So it wasn't phased out long ago or something.

Purchased new in November last year. Build date indicated on door-jamb sticker is 10/16, in Europe. Maybe the 2018s for the US (built in Tennessee or Mexico?... can't remember which now) dropped that from production, as yet another cost-cutting move?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

YikeGrymon said:


> Odd. Mine's a M.Y. 2017 and I have that vent/knob in there. So it wasn't phased out long ago or something.
> 
> Purchased new in November last year. Build date indicated on door-jamb sticker is 10/16, in Europe. Maybe the 2018s for the US (built in Tennessee or Mexico?... can't remember which now) dropped that from production, as yet another cost-cutting move?


Yeah possibly but the VW representative who brought the Demo 2018 VW Tiguan Car with Manufacturer plates had the knob . We proceeded to check the other 2018 Tiguans on the lot in all trims and they do not have it. Weird


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

YikeGrymon said:


> Odd. Mine's a M.Y. 2017 and I have that vent/knob in there. So it wasn't phased out long ago or something.
> 
> Purchased new in November last year. Build date indicated on door-jamb sticker is 10/16, in Europe. Maybe the 2018s for the US (built in Tennessee or Mexico?... can't remember which now) dropped that from production, as yet another cost-cutting move?


Not odd.

You have the old PQ35 Tiguan. 

TablaRasa has the new MQB Tiguan.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> Not odd.
> 
> You have the old PQ35 Tiguan.
> 
> TablaRasa has the new MQB Tiguan.


but the MQB Demo Tiguan that the VW rep had at the dealer did have the knob. That is why it was weird


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Probably got cut to save a few cents like the missing lock on the glovebox. I'd say the glovebox without a lock is a much bigger sin than a glovebox without the cooler toggle that attaches to the AC. The latter is a total gimmick anyway. I keep a few paper things in mine like registration, manual, flashlight. etc. Those items don't need cooling. Doesn't fit drinks in the glovebox anyway. And if it's the winter and I have the AC set to heat, then no good heating contents like drinks in the glovebox up right? I have it set to off.

Now, not adding the lock on the glovebox though... that knocks down points in my book.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

baboondumdum said:


> Probably got cut to save a few cents like the missing lock on the glovebox. I'd say the glovebox without a lock is a much bigger sin than a glovebox without the cooler toggle that attaches to the AC. The latter is a total gimmick anyway. I keep a few paper things in mine like registration, manual, flashlight. etc. Those items don't need cooling. Doesn't fit drinks in the glovebox anyway. And if it's the winter and I have the AC set to heat, then no good heating contents like drinks in the glovebox up right? I have it set to off.
> 
> Now, not adding the lock on the glovebox though... that knocks down points in my book.


You are right. I was wondering why they didn't have that either. Anyways, I was just sharing what I saw during the Launch party that was different from their Demo car than our production. Definitely can list a lot of things that they should have maintained or added with the new one.


----------

